# Just got back from Swindon Cat Show....



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Today my hubby and I went for a look around the cat show at the swindon Oasis centre. My reason for taking hubby along was to show him a chocolate colourpoint British Shorthair. We already have a BSH and are looking for a companion for him and I'd already decided a BSH would be the best option as it's what we know! ANYWAY, so we come home and start to chat about kittens, and it turns out that hubby is smitten with the Maine Coons!!! Gorgeous big cats, but would one get along OK with my BSH!!?? Any opinions/experience with Maine Coons would be greatly appreciated as I'm already online looking at breeders! Thanks


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Maine Coons are the gentlest dotes. We have one with our Birmans & whilst her size is imposing sometimes for the others, she is gentle & calm. 

Don't know what it is about the breed but they seem to attract the husbands


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

messyhearts said:


> Maine Coons are the gentlest dotes. We have one with our Birmans & whilst her size is imposing sometimes for the others, she is gentle & calm.
> 
> Don't know what it is about the breed but they seem to attract the husbands


Thanks for your post messyhearts! He loves their ears, face and size! From what I've read since getting home they do seem to have nice temperaments as well which is important because my BSH is a gentle giant too. Would you say Maine Coons are lapcats?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

There was some gorgeous cats there


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A Maine Coon would be fine they really are gentle giants and love a fuss and a cuddle i would reccommend one everytime................Chris


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't really add any more to what has already been said. They are such delightful creatures! So incredibly mellow and lovable. 

Just one word of warning. One Maine Coon is never enough


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Many thanks for all of your posts, I'm already looking online at breeders!! . So exciting!!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Ours is a sort of lapcat but that wasn't what she was as a kitten (she was quite lively & full of beans as a kitten so sitting still just didn't happen lol) - she comes to us for a cuddle now she is an adult and sleeps curled up in my husband's arms most nights! Though that might be because I shift her from my legs as they go to sleep due to her size sometimes.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_I have 3 BSH variants and 2 maine coons, all get on great.,,_


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

messyhearts said:


> Ours is a sort of lapcat but that wasn't what she was as a kitten (she was quite lively & full of beans as a kitten so sitting still just didn't happen lol) - she comes to us for a cuddle now she is an adult and sleeps curled up in my husband's arms most nights! Though that might be because I shift her from my legs as they go to sleep due to her size sometimes.


lol sounds like me and our BSH, he's 15lbs and likes to sleep on my legs but I just can't sleep like that so he ends up going to my husband instead! As you have BSH's too, have you any experience or words of wisdom about whether a MC kitten would harrass my BSH? My BSH is 7 and he's used to having his brother around but sadly he was pts at the end of April because of a brain tumour. He's a big softy and still likes to play when enticed (he's lazy otherwise). It's just that on another of my threads someone said that I might be better to get either two kittens or a laid back adult MC. I'm confused now!!


----------

